# Windows 8.1 Computer Not Turning Off



## Cobaltwolf (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey I recently bought a steelseries apex keyboard and since plugging it in, if it's plugged into any of the rear USB ports, my computer is unable to turn off.
It will go through the shutdown procedure, screen will turn off but the computer itself is still running. This happens both when using the power button to shutdown or when using shutdown from within windows.
Computer can turn off fine if the keyboard is plugged into a front USB port by the way.
This has happened with no other keyboard.
Error log shows nothing.
Just wondering what I can do to fix this as it's a bit inconvenient having the keyboard plugged into the front port.
Thanks for your time ^^


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like a defective keyboard. Might try returning it for a replacement.


----------



## Cobaltwolf (Apr 15, 2011)

The thing is, it does nothing wrong when plugged into another computer or plugged into the front USB ports. Sure it's the keyboard in some way but I doubt it's defective since the issue doesn't happen with another computer.


----------



## Cobaltwolf (Apr 15, 2011)

Further information here, seems it's the steelseries software causing the issue. Uninstalled it with the keyboard plugged in and got a DPC Watchdog Violation. Unplugged my keyboard and tried uninstalling again and it worked. Tried turning off the computer and it worked perfectly with the keyboard plugged in.
My only problem now is... what is the software doing! it's off that it works with the software and plugged into front USB but not any of the rear. Guess it's odd to steelseries forums.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

With everything hooked back up (to a rear port) and reinstalled properly, does the same problem occur in Safe mode? If yes, there may be a conflict with some of the software that's running in Normal mode.


----------



## Cobaltwolf (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply here. I contacted Steelseries to see what the go was. Unfortunately there seemed to be a problem with the rep not listening to my problem and completely missing the point that it's the software. Not the hardware.
Anyway! I did as you advised, I restarted in safe mode and then restarted again... perfect! It worked just fine. I then loaded up the steelseries software and did a reboot... again perfect! I am now thinking perhaps it's something like a driver? Though I did go to device manager and removed all the keyboard drivers and tried again, the problem still seemed to be there.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like the only two solutions with your particular setup then is to:

1) plug the keyboard into a front USB port
2) return the keyboard


----------

